# Polystyrene Cup Test Gaggia Classic



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never done this test on my Classic, but I would be interested to do so.

I'm sure I've seen a link for how to to it and what the temp should be....But I can't seem to find it. Can't anyone help me out?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

To measure brew temp?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry...yes that's the one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cut a polystyrene cup down so it holds around 40ml - you're looking to measure extracted volume. Use another cup with the bottom cut out to act as a funnel into you 40ml container. With a bit of luck it will fit into the brew head tightly enough for the job in hand. Try to ensure the 40ml cup is as close to the funnel bottom as possible. You'll need an accurate fast reading temp gauge to complete the job. You will be able, using this method, to track the Classic's temp profile for when the thermostat kicks in and out. It's a rough and ready method but a lot cheaper than buying a Scace.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great cheap and cheerful method to work out brew temp. You can cut the cup down as mentioned and actually insert it into a bottomless pf without the basket. Insert your probe thermometer at an angle so the tip wedges into the bottom corner of the cup (taking care not to puncture a hole) and the top readout section exits above the waterline so you can read it easily.

I found my classic was way too cool so now engage the steam switch for a few seconds (actually 25 in my case) to bring up to temp.


----------

